# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Sebastian Thrun

## Airicist

Founder, Chairman and President at Udacity

CEO of Kitty Hawk Corporation

youtube.com/sebthrun

facebook.com/thrun1

twitter.com/SebastianThrun

linkedin.com/in/sebastian-thrun-59a0b273

Sebastian Thrun on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Udacity's Sebastian Thrun is Democratizing Education AND Self-Driving Cars

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> Udacity's Sebastian Thrun sings "Happy Birthday" to Lora Kolodny before talking to her about his move to edtech, open-sourcing autonomous cars, and building a self-driving car curriculum alongside auto manufacturers.

----------


## Airicist

Sebastian Thrun | Udacity Talks | Episode 6

Streamed live on Sep 15, 2016




> Join us for a special Udacity Talks episode, where Sebastian Thrun will be answering your questions all about self-driving cars!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Now at Udacity, Google X founder talks self-driving cars and jobs"

by Carolyn Said
December 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

67 questions to Sebastian Thrun

Uploaded on Jan 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Sebastian Thrun answers questions about Artificial Intelligence

Published on Feb 9, 2017




> Q&A with Sebastian Thrun: Feb 2017
> Sebastian Thrun, father of the self-driving car, Adjunct Professor of Computer Science and director of the Artificial Intelligence Laboratory at Stanford University, discusses Artificial Intelligence with students of Udacity's Artificial Intelligence Nanodegree.

----------


## Airicist

Sebastian Thrun's Q&A with AI Nanodegree students: April 2017

Published on Apr 11, 2017




> Sebastian Thrun, father of the self-driving car, Adjunct Professor of Computer Science and director of the Artificial Intelligence Laboratory at Stanford University, answers questions on Artificial Intelligence from students of Udacity's Artificial Intelligence Nanodegree.
> 
> Hosted by Arpan Chakraborty, Course Instructor at Udacity, who has a PhD in Computer Vision.

----------


## Airicist

Self-Driving Car Nanodegree: Q&A with Sebastian Thrun

Streamed live on Apr 21, 2017




> Join us for a Q&A with Sebastian Thrun on Friday, April 21st at 2pm PDT. Sebastian will be answering questions on the program, careers and the industry.

----------


## Airicist

Sebastian Thrun answers AI questions for Udacity students

Published on Jun 13, 2017




> Q&A with Sebastian Thrun: June 2017
> Sebastian Thrun, father of the self-driving car, Adjunct Professor of Computer Science and director of the Artificial Intelligence Laboratory at Stanford University, discusses Artificial Intelligence with students of Udacity's Artificial Intelligence Nanodegree.

----------


## Airicist

What AI is -- and isn't | Sebastian Thrun and Chris Anderson

Published on Dec 21, 2017




> Educator and entrepreneur Sebastian Thrun wants us to use AI to free humanity of repetitive work and unleash our creativity. In an inspiring, informative conversation with TED Curator Chris Anderson, Thrun discusses the progress of deep learning, why we shouldn't fear runaway AI and how society will be better off if dull, tedious work is done with the help of machines. "Only one percent of interesting things have been invented yet," Thrun says. "I believe all of us are insanely creative ... [AI] will empower us to turn creativity into action."

----------


## Airicist

Udacity Talks: Sebastian Thrun on аutonomous transportation

Published on May 23, 2018




> We're flipping the script on Udacity Talks! Our usual host, Udacity founder and Kitty Hawk CEO, Sebastian Thrun, is the guest to discuss the future of autonomous transportation with the head of our self-driving car program, David Silver.

----------


## Airicist

The Future of Flight with Sebastian Thrun (Kitty Hawk)

Oct 7, 2019




> Sebastian Thrun — the scientist and inventor, educator and serial entrepreneur, Google moonshot factory chieftain and self-driving car architect — is coming back to Disrupt SF. This time, it’s to talk about his latest passion project: Kitty Hawk, the electric flying car company led by Thrun and backed by Google’s Larry Page. We’ll talk about the future of flight and how this startup aims to free people from traffic.

----------


## Airicist

Sebastian Thrun: flying cars, autonomous vehicles, and education | Artificial Intelligence Podcast

Dec 21, 2019




> Sebastian Thrun is one of the greatest roboticists, computer scientists, and educators of our time. He led development of the autonomous vehicles at Stanford that won the 2005 DARPA Grand Challenge and placed second in the 2007 DARPA Urban Challenge. He then led the Google self-driving car program which launched the self-driving revolution. He taught the popular Stanford course on Artificial Intelligence in 2011 which was one of the first MOOCs. That experience led him to co-found Udacity, an online education platform. He is also the CEO of Kitty Hawk, a company working on building flying cars or more technically eVTOLS which stands for electric vertical take-off and landing aircraft. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.

----------

